# kennel sanitation



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

What kind of kennel sanitizer works best? Do you use a commercial product or just household products?


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

i use the same stuff i use on my bird pens, its also used in the chicken processing plants .....Its called tek-trol it kills all kinds of bacteria and viruses and has a clean smell.....if odor builds up i use some stuff called "natures odor eliminator" basicly its just Yucca extract.

I forget the name of the stuff the kennel i work at uses, I'll look this weekend....its specificly for kennels. I know some use bleach and water also.

I dont like the smell the real kennel deodorizer leaves on the dogs so I use the tek-trol , it come in 32 oz concentrate and a bottle will last a couple years. poultry supplies sell it, like cutlers.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

IVE USED BLEACH FOR YEARS WORKS VERY WELL AND ITS CHEAP HELL GET IT THE DOLLAR STORE THATS WHAT I DO THATS MY OPIONION


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

no arguement here that bleach probably works.......I like the tek-trol becuase of the bacteria and viruses listed that it kills and its cheap. plus its listed for food processing plants so i know it wont hurt my dog, chlorine bleach can cause irritation if not completly rinsed away. The tek-trol has residual benifits.

The stuff the kennel i work for uses is called KOE (kennel odor eliminator) .....made in smithville Mo. http://www.thornell.com/AllProducts.aspx

Kind of expensive but it goes a long way....I find it much cheaper to use the tek-trol and natures odor eliminator found at poultry supplies.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I use Simple Green with a little dish soap...whether thats good or bad i dont know?


----------

